# Retirement Lieutenant General Andy Leslie



## Old Sweat (5 Aug 2011)

Notification has come down on the gunner net of the retirement of Lieutenant General Leslie in early September.


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Aug 2011)

If true I wish him all the best in his post military career choices.  

I wont however be sad to see him go.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Aug 2011)

Don't wish him ill, but he's not high in my esteem.  I won't miss his leaving us.  Hope the Mounties are able to steer clear of him.


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Aug 2011)




----------



## vhaust (5 Aug 2011)

To me, he looks like someone who can get things done.


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Aug 2011)

He is taking up employment in a Canadian corporation, so I guess the RCMP trial balloon did not fly.


----------



## medicineman (5 Aug 2011)

Great, someone else to take the spotlight off my retirement, lol.

Think I'll ask parents if they know the senior one from the old(er) days.

MM


----------



## Journeyman (6 Aug 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

>



        :rofl:

Absolutely perfect.   :nod:


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Aug 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

>




Cant see it


----------



## Edward Campbell (6 Aug 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Cant see it




OK now?


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Aug 2011)

Yup sorted thanks ER

And ya thats perfect!


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Aug 2011)

Way too funny.  :nod:


----------

